# Looking for NX-01 1/350 Assembly Guide!



## Phyzzx (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all!

New to the forum, and amateur model assembler with a question. I just received my PL NX-01 model today, and I have been looking for a definitive guide for painting and assembling. Does such a resource exist? I have found tid-bits of information here and there, but nothing DEFINITIVE! Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks-
Phyz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Welcome to the board Phyzzx !
As for the painting, etc., use a 4" brush with flamable paint, then set it on fire and sail it out your bedroom window !! OK, so I'm not a spaceship fan !!

Just kidding, of course !! :jest: 
Dabbler


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, Dabbler. That's harsh.

I knew you didn't build spaceships, but I didn't know you _hated_ them!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

*NX-01 Library*



Phyzzx said:


> I just received my PL NX-01 model today, and I have been looking for a definitive guide for painting and assembling. Does such a resource exist? Phyz


At the top of the Hobby Talk page click on "search" in the orange box. When the box opens along the bottom of the page it says "advanced search". Click on that, in the key word box type NX-01, next on the right side of the page is "search in fourms" go down the list and click on "Polar Ligts" then click on "search now". You will find 4 pages of information by many modelers on this board with instructions on how to paint, detail and fix any problems they encountered during the building process on their kits. There are also tons of photo on how to do these things in the messages, you should find any information you could possibially need in those pages of information. And good luck with your project, hope this helps you out, and remember when your done post some photos for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> Wow, Dabbler. That's harsh.
> 
> I knew you didn't build spaceships, but I didn't know you _hated_ them!


Did you fail to notice tongue firmly planted in cheek ? OOCH !! I gave myself a tongue cramp ! :tongue:


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, Dabbler, I guess I should have used one of these guys :tongue: too.

I meant it in a light-hearted way.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I had some sites bookmarked, here's what I have for the 1/350 NX.

For lighting: http://www.southern-storm.com.au/personal/nx01/lighting_nx01.html

For general construction: http://www.f1m.com/ask/Scale/nx01/nx01.htm

There was a file that once could downloaded that covered some the problems of the model and appropiate fixes. I don't see it anymore online, but I do have it! Should cover most of your questions. Unfortunately, it's too big to be attached to a message.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yo, welcome to the boards. As you can see by The Dabblers response some of us here are a bit strange. :freak: :devil:


----------



## Phyzzx (Mar 30, 2006)

Strange is good! Thanks for all the great suggestions, now that i'm on spring break from work (i'm a teacher/masters student) I have time to work on her! Stay tuned!

Phyz


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I am also working on NX-01 and am looking to add a few details to it that may not be available:
Launch bays with shuttles - I know Federation Models has the shuttles
Grappler
Inspection Pod with bay
Phase Cannons

Any help would be appriciated


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

geino said:


> I am also working on NX-01 and am looking to add a few details to it that may not be available:
> Launch bays with shuttles - I know Federation Models has the shuttles
> Grappler
> Inspection Pod with bay
> ...


As of right now, I don't know of any of those items available from any aftermarket manufacturer. PNT Models may offer the launch bays at some point, but there's no date set in stone, and it could be a long time before it's available.

Your best bet would be to scratch build with sheet styrene and styrene tubes (and brass ship walkways/railings for the launch bays).


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Justin - I have come to the conclusion that scratchbuilding would be the best way to go.

Everyone else - I am do screen captures from Enterprise DVDs. I will focus on all of the details that are omitted, not focused on, or would make nice additions to the models. This will include the launch bays, phase cannons, torpedos launching, and docking bays. Also included will be mirror nx-01 and Columbia.

There will also be pictures of many of the alien ships - sulaban, klingon, ect.

I will post a few pictures in a couple of days as I progress along.

I am open to requests, suggestions, or comments.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

For reference have you checked out the "Color Reference" section on www.polarlights.com ? Rob Bonchune supplied some beautiful enormous images of the NX-01...


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> For reference have you checked out the "Color Reference" section on www.polarlights.com ? Rob Bonchune supplied some beautiful enormous images of the NX-01...


Good tip, Chris. Those are great resources for paint.

Geino, that would be wonderful! I've contemplated scratch-building a shuttle pod bay myself and those captures would be helpful. I know "In A Mirror Darkly" Part 2 had quite a few different angles inside the launch bay. There were a bunch of other episodes that did, but that one jumps to mind.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Due to limited visibility of what can be see looking up into the launch bays, I am focusing on what can be seen when a shuttle pod enters or leaves the Enterprise. I haven't taken any screen captures from the inside looking out. That may change later when I see the episodes that show the bays wide open. 

Here are a few of the captures to begin with.

I have captured about half of second season so far. Including pictures of the borg ship, several alien ships, and several more shots like what I have attached.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Another good episode for bay screen caps would be the fourth-season episode where Columbia has to rescue Enterprise, and Trip transfers from Columbia's launch bay into Enterprise's at warp speed.

Side note: How do the launch bay doors open? Are they segmented down the middle and open outward, or do they slide into the hull?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

That episode is on my list of ones to get some shots of the bay.

The launch bays open as follows
The outter lower doors seem to part in the middle then slide up along the outside edge as the center folds down.
The inner doors flip down (covering the outter doors).

Additonally - The lauchbay seems to be approximately the height of 2.5 to 3 shuttle pods. 
The lower section - bay doors - when opened seems to be equal to the height of one shuttlepod
The middle section - lower deck of the inside of the bay - is equal to the height of one shuttle pod, since the shuttlepods are stored when not in use.
The upper section is the catwalks. This may be shorter that a shuttlepod, but it gives a working idea regarding size. 

Inspection Pod Note - One inspection pod was stored in one of the 2 cargo bays (port side, I think). It was shown leaving or returning in one episode. 

Phase Cannon note - Enterprise had 4 Phase cannons - 2 forward and 2 aft. Although several episodes indicate that there is ony 1 aft. Both are located on the same location p/s exensions running from the saucer. On the model they are located behind the circular doors on the extensions. I will post pictures of this later. The port door was also used to launch the subspace relay satilite in Silent Enemy

I already have a few hundred shots from season 2. Over 100 from the episode in which they found a future ship and the Sulaban and Tholians both want it.

Side note - since someone else mentioned it - I am NOT focusing on normal exterior shots of Enterprise, since Polar Lights has the very good shots on their web site. If Enterprise is damaged, or they focus on a feature of the ship, they I am doing a screen capture. I have several captures from Minefield and Dead Stop which show alot of damage to the saucer.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are 5 more pictures from the collection.

1 shows a good way to handle the borg - _SPACE EM!_ :tongue: 
2 show the aft phaser cannons in action
1 shows a forward phaser in action
The last shows damage from a Romulan cloaked mine

I will add more in a few days


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have nearly finished season 2 of Enterprise. I have found a few more discrepancies. 

There are 3 aft torpedo tubes. 2 on the saucer that launch the standard torpedos. 1 on the brace running beween the impulse engines. I have good pictures of all of them.

I have also found 2 phasers on the upper saucer, but I have not identified the exact spot where they are fired from. All of the shots are show either from the aft looking forward, or from a distance looking forward.

There are 2 episodes from season 2 that focused on the shuttle pods so I used those to get some good pictures.

Picture count is nearly 1000 so far from just season 2. I should finish season 2 this weekend and start another one next week.

I will post more pictures later.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the update and explanation, and thanks for all the work you're doing and are willing to share with us.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Correction to my last message (I removed the error)
Additional note on the launch bays - since the inner doors flip down and would be visible - the numbers should be visible from the outside. The numbers would be split in half. Someone correct me on this - I think the bay numbers are as follows closest to the center of the saucer - Left is #1, Right is #2. The outter bays are Left #3, Right #4. I base this on a couple of episodes where certian vehicals launched and the bay number was shown on the floor beside the craft. Example - the future ship had to be in #4 since the number on the floor beside the ship was #3. When it launched it left from the bay outside right. (see picture below)
---I think I finally got this right :  

The attached pictures
2 from Future Tense - The first shows inside the bay - #3 is visible, the ship is sitting on #4. The second shows the ship launching from #4
The next picture shows aft torpedos firing. Port is warming up, starboard has already fired (you can see the torpedo in the upper right)
Upper Pasers firing
The New aft torpedo firing. It is glowing orange. One torpedo has already fired.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here are 2 more sets of pictures from the capture I have done.

The first set is all shuttle pods.
One shows pods 1 and 2 in the bay. The upper level is visible.
Two shots from Stormfront part I shows the shuttle pod in atomospheric flight (top and bottom views)
One view of the Starfleet shuttle pod - Note the blue stripe and the word Starfleet on the side. This shuttle pod was seen in 2 episodes. The first time in Regeneration as little more than a blur. The second time in Home when it ferrys Archer and crew to the reception welcoming them back. 
====Can anyone sharpen this picture? I have several other shots, but this is the best shot I could get. 
The final shot shows the shuttle pod as seen in Awakening. It has extended wings and new smaller wings added to the top of the pod. Note that the original, outter wings do move up and down during atmospheric flight. I have several more shots of this version - including a belly shot that shows the full size of the wing extensions.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

The second group of pictures 
Enterprise as she leave drydock from Borderland. This is a nice closeup - you can see multiple lights beside the deflector dish and the red and green lights below the bridge. I have several more shots of Enterprise as she leaves spacedock. These provide good closeups of diffrent angles.

The other pictures are from Deadalus. All show Enterprise lit up very nicely since there was no stars around.

Regarding the launch bays - 
I now have pictures of almost the entire lower area of bay 3/4. Including numbers on the floor, and I think I have all 4 lower walls. The upper level I have part of.
Bay 1/2 I have part of the upper level and part of the lower level. I do have the number 1 visible on the floor in a few pictures.

===Update: Using the Season 4 episode with Columbia I got 2 wide angle shots that show more than 70% of the upper deck in one picture (and I got 2 pictures) 

Picture update:
I have Season 2 done 1383 pictures
Season 4 - 12 episodes done - 540 pictures. I have a 13th episode started.
===I just finished a couple more episodes - only 6 more to go.

I should finish season 4 in the next few days. I will then start season 1 or 3.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Season 4 is now done - over 1400 screen captures. 

I took alot from the 2 part Mirror episode. Including inside the launch bay. You can clearly see the Dagger logo on the shuttle pod. More of the upper deck is visible.

A close check of the pictures also reveals a subtle aztec patter on Defiant's hull.

According to the effects people on the DVD - NX-02 was deliberately recolored - partly for better lighting, partly for showing changes in the 3 years since Enterprise's launch.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll definitely take you up on your trade offer! Just let me know when you're all done. At that point you can PM me with your address and I'll give you mine and get the kit in the mail to you.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Justin

Not a problem. I have started season 1, First episode. I have about 100 raw pictures so far. For those looking for shots of NX-01 - This set has it. Should take me another week and a half to two weeks to complete the set.

Landing bay follow up - based on what I have seen in seasons 2 and 4 - It appears that both bays (1/2 and 3/4) are identical (or very similar). The control/observation room is on the forward section, although there appears to be something similar on the rear wall. The side wall have various computer counsels. The walkway runs along the 4 sides and across the center from front to back. This walkway can be removed (It was removed when the crew was playing basket ball in bay 3/4). The shuttle pods (based on seasons 2, and 4) - The shuttle pods also seem to always face forward when entering or leaving. The grappler was in bay 4. It was ripped out or damaged at least twice (once with the Klingons, the second time when Trip was transfered from Columbia). Bay 3 seems to have gotten the least amount of use, although it was used for a Sulaban ship at least once. 

Now for the inconsitancy - Pod 1 which got the most use and abuse - is shown docked on the right in the picture above, is shown leaving from the left in most episodes. Since the pods almost always face forward when exiting or returning, this seems to be a consistant mistake. Pod 2 is on the left in the picutre above, but using the information in this picture it should be in the right bay, bay #2.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

geino said:


> Landing bay follow up - based on what I have seen in seasons 2 and 4 - It appears that both bays (1/2 and 3/4) are identical (or very similar).


That would make sense; I'm sure they used the same set for both halves, just switched the numbers on the floor.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have part of Season 1 now finished. The pictures will require 2 CD's. I filled a 512 meg jump drive and did not get all that I had finished. I already have almost 3,000 pictures done.

I should finish Season 1 in a few days and then I will do Season 3. I expect to have between 4,000 and 5,000 pictures when I am finished.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, you definitely won't get that many on a CD. You might consider just trading a CD of the "specific areas" folders you mentioned with the best pics that focus on those areas.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Phase Cannon Note: although they mention that only 3 phase cannons were supposed to be installed on Enterprise, based on most of the episodes that I have seen so far, this ship has a lot more than that. On the model - ALL of the ports on the saucer that are the round with the + or X in them can be used for phase cannons. All 4 on the front lower saucer were use. The same with the upper front saucer. The 2 on the rear lower saucer were used. Only the 2 on the upper rear suacer were not used for phase cannons, they were used to space a couple of Borg.

Torpedos note: It seems that the aft torpedos can come from any of the 3 spots I mentioned in an earlier post, regardless whether they are an updated kind or not. The forward torpedos seem to alway come from the same locations - the p/s indentations on the lower saucer.

Launch bays note - I got a beautiful picture of bay 4 opening from the inside with the number visible on the door. Anyone scratchbuilding the bays should note - The doors are not cut straight down the middle, they are cut with a couple of parts that overlap to the other side. 

I think I found a major continuity error - an early first season episode clearly shows a Klingon D-8 Battle cruiser. T'pol calls it a Klingon battle cruiser, but not give the class name. Is it just me, or didn't the D-8 enter service over 100 years later?

Current picture count - almost 3500. between 52 and 56 episodes done. 12 episodes from season 1 are finished (if the first is counted as 2)


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

geino said:


> Torpedos note: It seems that the aft torpedos can come from any of the 3 spots I mentioned in an earlier post, regardless whether they are an updated kind or not. The forward torpedos seem to alway come from the same locations - the p/s indentations on the lower saucer.
> ...
> I think I found a major continuity error - an early first season episode clearly shows a Klingon D-8 Battle cruiser. T'pol calls it a Klingon battle cruiser, but not give the class name. Is it just me, or didn't the D-8 enter service over 100 years later?


Both those are continuity errors; the torpedo never should've come from the rear pod, since that's actually a personnel hatch. But, the producers wanted a torpedo from there, so the SFX team had to launch a torpedo from there. (It's similar to what happened in the Mirror episodes, when the Defiant fired rear torpedos, the SFX team wanted them to fire from the little circle between the impulse engines. When all was said and done, though, they were fired from the dome above the shuttle bay).

Same with the Klingon cruiser. The SFX guys wanted to do an older cruiser, but the producers said no, tweak an off-the-shelf one and use it. Thus we have that continuity goof.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Landing bay correction - Bay 1/2 - the upper deck - front of the bay has computer counsels on it. As do the port and starboard sides. The rear of the bay has the observation/control room. I am currently assuming that bay 3/4 is the same, but will post more information as I get it.

Grappler information - in at least 3 episodes (Shockwave 1 and 2, and Minefield) there was sensors added to the left and right sides of the grappler. This allowed Enterprise to detect cloaked ships and mines, although it did not work with Romilan, (its pronounced Romulan, Ensign) ships.

Inspection pod - got pictures of it leaving its bay and inspecting damage to the shuttle bay doors. This was seen in Shuttlepod One. Its bay is only seen open very breifly since the doors close as the pod leave the bay. 

Picture update - over 4000 captured, 71 episodes (out of 97) finished. 2 more episodes just need final touch ups. Seasons 1, 2, and 4 are done. Season 3 is started. I have created one readme file that lists episode title, number and a breif one sentence synopse.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I am done capturing Enterprise. Over 1500 pictures. Approximatley 900 megs worth of files.

Phase cannons note - Welcome to the WARSHIP NX-01 Enterprise. Every round hatch on the hulll was used as phase cannon ports _ I have identified all 12 ports being used at least once in at least one episode. This includes the airlock ports used to space the Borg was later used for phase cannons. 

Kitbashing that could be created - one of the alien ships is clearly made from the upper hull of a Next Gen Romulan Warbird. A little extra was added. The advsary set Warbird may be in scale with the 1/350 NX 01 if this ship is built.

After nearly 100 hours my only request - if I can just get the song out of my head.....


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I have reposted this comment in the final version below


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Each of these pictures are identified based on episode number and sequence of where they fall in the collection of pictures.

These pictures are as follows:
Very nice close up of the Grappler
Bay door 4 open with number visible and side detail visible (and Archer hanging on for dear life)
Forward Phase cannons dropping into position for the first time
Inspection Pod leaving its bay - This is the second or third picture in this sequence. The bay doors close very quickly so detail it hard to see
Overhead view of shuttlepod two leaving


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

geino,

On the second page of this thread, you had a capture of a shuttlepod that you asked if anyone could sharpen.

I could and did. Would you still like to have the sharpened image?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

sbaxter

Yes I would, and thank you.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome. You've done an incredible amount of work here; thanks! It's going to be an invaluable reference.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

geino said:


> sbaxter
> 
> Yes I would, and thank you. Just post it on this forum so I can down load it and add it to the cds.


I'm not sure how well that will work -- it was already a JPEG, and I might have to further degrade it to get it small enough to repost. I'll do that if it's what you want -- I'll just go ahead and do it, but if you wanr one with less compression, I can send you one -- I saved it as a Photoshop document just in case anything happened to a JPEG.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Okay, here's my best attempt at resaving as a JPEG small enough to post.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Sbaxter - Thanks again. Although I still cant't read the text on the shuttlepod, but thank you for trying.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Episode.rtf
Num.	Episode Title Pics	Episode Info
FIRST SEASON 
Season 1 024

Inspection pod
Enterprise as it leaves dry dock
Multiple views of Enterprise
721	Broken Bow 205	the first mission of Enterprise return a Klingon to his home world

Archer's model ship
Inspection pod examining and bumping into Enterprise
Enterprise in Dry dock and leaving
Sulaban helix, ball ships, larger ships. The ships fire on Enterprise repeatedly
Launch bay 1/2 with both shuttlepods
Grappler used to capture Sulaban ball ship
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and in atmospheric flight
003	Fight or Flight 082	Enterprise discovers a ship of corpses being drained

Forward torpedoes are shown launching from both port and starboard launchers
Torpedo is shown launching from center aft launcher
Shuttlepod is shown launching, returning and docking with an alien ship
Launch bay partial interior is shown
Three alien ships shown. One attacks Enterprise
004	Strange New World 031	An away team is infected with by a mind-altering spore

Shuttlepods 1 and 2 are shown
Partial interior of launch bay 1/2 is shown
Error shown - Pod 1 is shown on right, but launches from left
005	Unexpected 035	A stealth ship causes malfunctions on Enterprise

Cloaked Alien ship
Torpedo is shown launching from center aft launcher
Error shown - Klingon D-8 Battle Cruiser
006	Terra Nova 018	Earth's first deep space colony is visited by Enterprise

Colony ship shown on screen
Shuttle Pod 1 shown leaving Enterprise, landing, and crashing on planet
007	The Andorian Incident 010	Enterprise visits a 
Vulcan monastery
Control room of launch bay is shown
Shuttle pod shown leaving monastery
008	Breaking the Ice 044	Enterprise explores a comet

Vulcan Cruiser
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise, and landing on comet
Grappler shown attempting to recover shuttlepod
009	Civilization 039	Enterprise helps a planet being contaminated by an alien

Shuttlepod - night landing
Alien shuttle
Alien ship attacking Enterprise
010	Fortunate Son 132	Enterprise helps cargo haulers from the Nausicans

Shutttlepod launching from Enterprise
Cargo ship Fortunate - One cargo container is jettisoned during episode
Nausican fighters
Nausican asteroid base
011	Cold Front 027	Archer is given more information about the Temporal Cold War

Transport ship
Suliban ship
Enterprise hit by lightning
Launch bay 3/4 - control room, door 4 opened with number visible.
012	Silent Enemy 090	A silent ship stalks and attack Enterprise

Echo Two subspace relay satellite launched from left lower rear airlock
Alien ship and shuttle
Phase Cannon - Inside view, exterior lower forward inner saucer lowering into place and firing
Launch bay 3/4 - Empty with numbers visible on floor
013	Dear Doctor 006	Dr. Phlox searches for a cure for a dying race

Alien ship found by Enterprise
014	Shadows of P'Jem 016	Archer and T'Pol are kidnapped 

Shuttle pod leaving Enterprise and atmospheric flight 
Intercepting aircraft
Vulcan Cruiser
015	Sleeping Dogs 036	The crew of Enterprise try to help a trapped Klingon ship before the crew is killed

Klingon Raptor - includes shots of crush damage
Shuttle pod - leaving Enterprise, in flight, in launch bay
Grappler
Survey drone - 2 show it as it is destroyed
016	Shuttlepod One 042	Malcolm and Trip find wreckage from Enterprise on an asteroid

Shuttlepod one in flight, jettisoning the impulse engine
Enterprise debris on an asteroid
Inspection pod - leaving bay on left side of lower saucer and examining damage to outer launch bay doors
017	Fusion 032	Enterprise meets a group of Vulcan’s who embrace their emotions

Vulcan transport

018	Rouge Planet 018	Enterprise investigates a rogue planet
Shuttlepod launch and landing in almost total darkness
Enterprise in near total darkness
One shot inside of the launch bay
019	Acquisition 045	Ferngi make acquisitions of Enterprise and her crew
Ferengi transport
Interior of launch bay 3/4 is shown with the Ferngi's acquisitions
020	Oasis 037	Enterprise finds a transport of survivors on a planet
Crashed transport
Shuttlepod in flight
Interior of launch bay with alien escape pod (bay number is not visible)
021	Detained 058	Archer and Mayweather are in an alien prison
Detention facility during the day, at night, and attacked by a shuttle pod
Patrol ships
Inside of launch bay as Shuttlepod Two is launched. Nice view from top as it launches
Shuttlepods firing phasers
Sulaban shuttles
022	Vox Sola 038	An alien being captures crew to force them to take it home
Alien ship (Archer offended the crew so they leave)
Close up of airlock as it returns to normal mode
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise, landing and then launching
023	Fallen Hero 049	Enterprise picks up a disgraced Vulcan Ambassador
Alien ship (This ship is the upper wing of a TNG Romulan Warbird)
Alien shuttle
Vulcan Cruiser
Vulcan Shuttle
Phase cannon - rear lower right is shown dropping into place to defend Enterprise
024	Desert Crossing 030	Archer and Trip get caught in the middle of civil war
Launch bay with alien shuttle - bay is shown opening as shuttle leaves. Upper deck of launch bay.
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight during daylight and at night
Atmospheric fighter
025	Two Days and Two Nights	020	Enterprise takes a vacation at Risa
Upper deck of launch bay
Shuttlepods leaving and returning to Enterprise. Includes atmospheric flight
026	Shockwave part I 074 Enterprise is recalled after an accident kills thousands of people
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight with explosion
Grappler with cloak sensors added to outside edges
Cloaked Sulaban facility and large ship
Phase Cannon - exterior forward inner saucer firing
Torpedo firing - forward left lower saucer
Shuttlepod leaves Enterprise, docks with large Sulaban ship, and returns
Sulaban helix
Sulaban ball ships

SECOND SEASON 
Season 2 027
Klingon D-5 Battle Cruiser
Klingon Bird of Prey
Klingon Raptor
028	Shockwave part II 149	Archer must return to the present to restore the future
Enterprise airlock
Sulaban ball ship, helix, larger ship
Phase cannon lowers into position and fires - rear lower right
Battle scorching visible on Enterprise hull during battle with Sulaban
Vulcan command ship
027	Carbon Creek 033	T'pol tells the Vulcan version of first contact
Sputnik
Vulcan scout ship
Vulcan rescue ship
029	Minefield 096	Enterprise encounters a cloaked Romulan minefield
Mine exploding and damage to saucer
Mine decloaking and on rear saucer
Grappler with cloak sensors
Romulan bird of prey
Hull segment detached, section below is visible
Launch bay 3/4 with both numbers visible
030	A Night in Sickbay 000	Archer deals with a sick Porthos and arrogant aliens
031	Dead Stop 056	Enterprise gets repaired at an automated repair facility
Inspection pod examining mine damage to Enterprise hull
Repair facility working on Enterprise, clamping on hull, and exploding 
Torpedo firing to destroy one of the clamps holding Enterprise
032	Marauders 060	A Deuterium mining colony is harassed by a Klingon transport
Mining camp
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight and landed on ground
Klingon transport
033	The Seventh 026	T'pol pursues a criminal from her past
Shuttlepod leaving and landing on planet
Alien shuttles leaving planet
VERY NICE pictures of shuttlepod returning and docking with Enterprise
034	The Communicator 052	Archer and Malcolm try to recover a lost communicator from a pre-warp culture
Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise. Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
Both shuttlepods clearly seen in launch bay, with numbers indicating which pod goes on which side
Sulaban ship in launch bay, leaving Enterprise and atmospheric flight
Atmospheric fighters
035	Singularity 003	Enterprise firing upper phasers at debris
Three pictures of Enterprise firing upper forward phase cannons (base of the raised portion of the saucer)
036	Vanishing Point 000	A transporter accident affects Ensign Sato 
037	Precious Cargo 096	Trip helps a kidnapped royal monarch escape from her captors 
Alien cargo ship
Damage to docking port
Alien escape pod
Royal ship
038	The Catwalk 029	The crew retreats to the catwalk for protection from a storm
Patrol ship docked with Enterprise before fleeing
039	Dawn 046	Trip is attacked by a patrol craft while running experiments in a shuttlepod
Alien patrol craft - in space and a few views of it crashed on surface 
Shuttlepod - in space and numerous views crashed on surface
Alien cruiser
040	Stigma 019	Dr. Phlox's wife arrives during a medical conference
Alien shuttle used by Phlox's wife approaching Enterprise
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
041	Cease Fire 035	The Enterprise is brought in to negotiate a treaty between the Vulcan’s and the Andorian's
Vulcan command ships
Shuttlepod leaving - partial view looking up into launch bay
Andorian Cruisers
042	Future Tense 130	Enterprise, the Sulaban, the Tholians and the Vulcan’s battle over a ship from the future
Future ship - in space and in launch bay 3/4 (it is sitting on #4). It is shown launching from rear left.
Launch bay 3/4 numerous views of main level - 3 out of 4 walls are shown
Sulanban cruiser (multiple spires)
Tholian cruiser
Sulaban ball ships, and larger ships
Phase cannon lowers into position and fires - rear lower right
Phase cannon shown firing from rear lower left 
Vulcan command ship with damage from the Tholians
Enterprise is disabled in this episode by the Tholians 
043	Canamar 110	Archer and Trip are on a prison ship when the inmates take over
Prison transport
Patrol ships
Rescue shuttle - This is reused in several episodes including Twilight
044	The Crossing 072	A ship of non-coporail beings swallows Enterprise
Interior and exterior views of alien ship
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and landing inside alien ship
Enterprise with warp engines powered down
Aft torpedoes firing from port and starboard launchers (left is visible launching in pictures)
045	Judgement 035	Klingon justice for Captain Archer
Transport
Upper forward phase cannons at rim of raised portion of the saucer
Klingon D-5 battle cruiser
Lower forward phase cannon right side firing
046	Horizon 099	Ensign Mayweather returns home
ECS Horizon - detaches cargo module during episode
Raider fighters
Raider mother ships
047	The Breach 017	Enterprise is sent to recover a group of Denobulan scientists from a planet.
Alien ship Enterprise helps
Shuttlepod and pursuing fighter
048	Cogenitor 30	Trip teaches a lady to read
Alien ship
Alien solar exploration ship
Interior view of phase cannon
049	Regeneration 047	The Borg from First Contact are reanimated
Transport - original version
Starfleet shuttlepod
Cargo ship
Transport - first Borg upgrade
Left side upper rear air lock used to space some Borg
Transport - second Borg upgrade
050	First Flight 040	NX Alpha and Beta make their historic warp flights
NX Alpha in flight and destroyed
Shuttlepod firing flares
NX Beta in hanger, launching and in flight
051	Bounty 064	Captain Archer is captured to collect the Klingon bounty on his head
Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise
Transport - including one clear view of it sitting on the planet
Warp drone
Phase cannon - left lower saucer - half way between front of saucer and lower dome. Clear picture of location
Second transport
Space station with several ships coming, going, and docked (including a Vulcan command ship)
Klingon "boomerang" ship
Klingon escape pod
Grappler - no good views, although it is shown
052	The Expanse 069	Earth is attacked, Enterprise is recalled, and the Klingon's want Archer dead
Weapon ship
Sulaban ball and larger ships
Klingon bird of prey - One is show very clearly as it is destroyed
Starfllet ships - triangle ship and smaller modified NX ship
Enterprise in dry dock
NX-02 Columbia being assembled in dry dock
Aft center torpedo firing - Clear picture of hatch as it fires
 
THIRD SEASON
Season 3 030	
Xindi Insectoid ship
Xindi Reptilian ship
Xindi weapon ship
053	The Xindi 015	Enterprise begins it quest and finds the destroyed Xindi home world
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and approaching mining colony
054	Anomaly 131	Pirates attack Enterprise and steal needed supplies
Enterprise with warp engines powered down
Dead alien ship
Several clear shots of shuttlepod
Pirate ship
Sphere 
Phase cannons firing - forward lower saucer on the lower dome BELOW the torpedo tubes
055	Extinction 034	A mutagenic virus transforms Archer, Hoshi, and Malcolm
Shuttlepod leaving, approaching planet, and returning
Patrol ships
056	Rajin 038	A beautiful alien gathers information for the Xindi
Beautiful belly and top views of Enterprise
Unusual view of shuttlepod leaving launch bay 4
Arial views of floating city
Xindi Reptilian ships
Phase cannon fired from rear center (near torpedo port?) Exact location is not shown
Phase cannon fired from upper rear left air lock - looks to be same location where the Borg were spaced
057	Impulse 063	Enterprise locates the Selay, a Vulcan ship lost in the Expanse
Both shuttlepods in flight.
Vulcan command ship - it is damaged and explodes
Damage to Shuttlepod Two
Shuttlepod Two firing phase cannon
Airlock on Shuttlepod One is destroyed
058	Exile 085	Hoshi is contacted by a telepathic alien
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and going to the planet. 
Starts out with VERY NICE top view as the shuttlepod is lowered
Upper saucer is damaged by the Expanse. 
Error note: This damage is fixed by the next episode, how was it repaired so quickly?
Shuttlepod lands on sphere. 
This is some of the best pictures of the shuttlepods, including clear pictures of the landing legs
Enterprise completely powered down
Three production green screen shots of the shuttlepod from the scene of it on the sphere.
059	The Shipment 011	Enterprise locates a facility making parts for the weapon to destroy earth
Shuttlepod approaching planet and fast entry
Degra's Xindi ship
Xindi reptilian seeker probes
060	Twilight 121	A spatial anomaly affects Archer resulting in earth's destruction
Xindi weapon ship
Xindi reptilian ships
Earth destroyed by the probe
Enterprise damaged by collision with Xindi reptilian ships
Human convoy - Starfleet ships, cargo ships
Phlox's shuttle - looks the same as the shuttle seen in 021 Detained
Ship hiding in the sun following Phlox
Xindi insectoid ship
Phase cannon - lower saucer left forward half way back of flat portion of saucer
Phase cannons shown firing - can't determine from where.
Enterprise destroyed
061	North Star 018	Enterprise finds a human colony in the Expanse
Shuttlepod in western town. Several close-ups showing various detail
062	Similitude 062	Dr. Phlox creates a clone of Trip
Enterprise with debris on the hull. It accumulates during the episode
Sim flying Archer's model in launch bay 3/4. Upper and lower level visible
Phase cannons fire - lower rear aft port and starboard
Shuttlepods 1 and 2 leaving Enterprise to tow it
Inside launch bay 1/2 with both shuttlepods
Sim's coffin fired from forward torpedo tube
063	Carpenter Street 000	Archer and T'Pol travel back in time to stop the Xindi
064	Chosen Realm 072	Religious zealots board Enterprise to battle others from their planet
Sphere
Shuttlepod examining sphere
Religious groups ship - destroyed by torpedo - center aft launcher
Damage to upper saucer by the suicide bomber
Other religious groups ships - very similar to the first, only newer looking
Very nice close up of aft portion of the rear saucer without the rear bridge section
Both shuttlepods leave Enterprise and land on planet. Very nice close-up of one shuttlepod
065	Proving Ground 081	The Xindi test a new prototype weapon
Shran's Andorian cruiser
Degra's ship
Weapon ship test version
Xindi reptilian ship
Phase cannon - lower saucer left forward half way back of flat portion of saucer
Andorian escape pod
066	Stratagem 022	Enterprise captures Degra and two other Xindi
Degra's ship
Attacking ship seen on screen
Launch bay
067	Harbinger 033	Enterprise finds an alien inside a spatial anomaly
Grappler - Some of the best pictures of the grappler lower and fire
Alien (Sphere builders) pod in launch bay
Warp engines powered down
068	Doctor's Orders 027	Doctor Phlox controls the ship after the crew is placed in deep sedation
Some of the nicest pictures of Enterprise - Warp engines powered down
One picture in launch bay
069	Hatchery 048	Enterprise finds a crashed insectiod ship
Crashed Xindi insectoid ship
Shuttlepod - towing Xindi shuttle, and atmospheric flight
Insectoid shuttle - towed to Enterprise
Insectoid ship
Launch bay 1/2 - 1 is visible on floor
Phase cannon and torpedoes are fired but cannot determine from where
070	Azati Prime 105	Enterprise arrives at the planet where the weapon is being constructed
Xindi reptilian ship
Xindi insectiod ship
Degra's ship
Insectoid shuttle launched from bay 4 - number visible on the door
Insectoid shuttle in flight and in the water
Ships in the water
Enterprise J and ships in future battle
Weapon ship
Launch bay - looking up at the lights
Phase cannon - lower saucer left side on flat surface
Major damage to Enterprise by the Xindi
071	Damage 060	Archer resorts to piracy as a result of the damage inflicted on Enterprise by the Xindi
Xindi reptilian ship
Degra's ship
Major damage to Enterprise
Xindi aquatic escape pod
Launch bay - number not visible due to damage and poor lighting
Alien ship from Episode 23 (top of Romulan Warbird) - it is damaged due to encounters with anomalies
Phase cannon - lower right front saucer below the torpedo tube
072	The Forgotten 100	Archer attempts to convince Degra that his people will help the Xindi, not destroy them
Launch bay - might be 3/4 - a partial 4 is visible
Degra's ship
Sphere
Fire on Enterprise hull
Xindi reptilian ship
Torpedo fired - seems to be from rear center launcher based on partial picture
Phase cannon - rear top right and left
073	E2 072	Enterprise meets their descendants as a result of an accident
Degra's ship
Xindi Arboreal ship
Enterprise generational ship - note its phase cannons are blue not red
Phase cannon - rear top left and right - Very Clear pictures of them firing
Alien ships
074	The Council 102	Archer tries convince the Xindi Council that they are not their enemies
Degra's ship
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
Xindi arboreal ships
Sphere - inside, outside, and weapons inside
Xindi reptilian ship
Degra's shuttle
Xindi insectoid ship
Weapon ship
Phase cannon - right forward lower saucer - close to deflector dish
075	The Countdown 138	Enterprise joins the Xindi civil war to stop the reptilians from attacking earth
Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise
Inside launch bay
Degra's ship
Xindi aquatic ship
Weapon ship
Xindi reptilian ship
Xindi insectoid ship
Xindi arboreal ships
Very nice close ups of Enterprise rear saucer
Phase cannon - lower saucer forward right below torpedo launcher
Other phase cannons are shown, but are not shown exactly where
Sphere activates - destroys several Xindi ships - including arboreal and aquatic
076	Zero Hour 131	Archer goes after the Xindi weapon while Enterprise tries to destroy the spheres
Weapon ship
Xindi reptilian ship
Degra's ship
Yosemite station
Shran's Andorian ship
Spheres destroyed
Weapon ship destroyed
Xindi aquatic ship
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight
P-51 Mustang fighters - tail numbers can be read in one picture
 

FOURTH SEASON
Season 4 029
Enterprise
Vulcan command ship
Vulcan cruiser
Vulcan transport
077	Stormfront part I 044	Enterprise returns to earth during World War II
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight - some of the best pictures of the shuttlepod
P-51 Mustang's
Phase cannons - firing and lowered in position below the torpedo launcher
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
078	Stormfront part II 135	Enterprise must stop an alien from destroying the future
Nazi anti-space craft weapon
Phase cannons - lower saucer below torpedo launchers - port and starboard
Enterprise over New York City
Nazi Schtuka dive bombers - a couple pictures are clear enough to see detail on the plane 
Phase cannons - lower saucer near the deflector dish - port and starboard
Torpedo fired at the Nazi gun and complex - exact launch point is not shown
Fleet to meet Enterprise - Vulcan and Starfleet ships
Low Res and grid line versions of Enterprise's flight of NYC and attack on the Nazi gun 
079	Home 029	The crew of Enterprise take a break after returning home
Starfleet Shuttlepod - First seen in Regeneration, this picture is clearer, but the detail is still hard to see.
Columbia in dry-dock
Enterprise getting repaired in dry dock
080	Borderland 096	Captain Archer must trust a criminal to stop Eugenics War Augments
Klingon bird of prey
Shuttle - same as 021 Detained and 60 Twilight
Enterprise in and launching from dry-dock
Orion slaver ships
Assorted ship orbiting slave planet - one is a Futunate freighter
081	Cold Station 12 049	Soun goes after the frozen embryos at Cold Station 12
Klingon bird of prey
Denobulan transport
Cold Station 12
Phase cannon - lower forward left near deflector dish
082	The Augments 086	Archer tries to stop the augments from using a biological weapon against the Klingon's
Phase cannons - lower saucer forward - below torpedo launcher
Klingon bird of prey - shown exploding at the end of the episode
Denobulan transport
Klingon Escape pod
Klingon battle cruiser
Grappler - clearly shown dropping from launch bay and hitting nacelle of Klingon battle cruiser
Torpedoes shown firing - but due to lighting and distance it is hard to see exactly where they are fired from
083	The Forge 014	Earth's embassy on Vulcan is bombed
United Earth Embassy before, during and after bombing
Launch bay 3/4 is used as a basketball field. Almost the entire lower level is show. 
One side of the upper level is shown.
084	Awakening 028	Archer carries the memories of a historic Vulcan
Modified shuttlepod - extended wings and upper wings
Vulcan fighters
Vulcan command ships
Vulcan transports
Phase cannons - upper saucer forward port and starboard close to deflector dish
085	Kir'Shara 037	An ancient artifact can stop a possible war
Andorian ships
Vulcan command ships
Vulcan transports
Vulcan fighters
086	Deadalus 028	Enterprise tests new transporters
Probe
Enterprise in total darkness - perfect for studying lighting
Shuttlepod 1 is sitting on bay door 2. Door 1 is visible in picture.
Sariavo 
087	Observer Effect 000	Hoshi and Trip are infected with silicon based virus
088	Babel One 045	Enterprise takes the Telerite ambassador to a peace conference with the Andorian's
Very nice pictures of shuttlepod approaching and docking with Enterprise.
You can see up into the launch bay during the docking sequence.
Andorian ship
Holo ship
089	United 068	Enterprise must serve as a command ship for a fleet hunting a holographic marauder
Alien ship
Phase cannon lower left forward - can't tell exactly which port
Holo ship
Launch bay 3/4 - Used during Archer and Shran's fight
Vulcan command ship
Phase cannon upper saucer forward left
Vulcan command ships
Vulcan cruiser
Andorian ships
Tellerite ships
Other ships
090	The Aenar 045	An Andorian subspecies hold the key to stopping the marauder
2 holo ships
Phase cannon - upper saucer rear left
Major Error - Phase cannon lower rear extensions (very close to the impulse engines)
091	Affliction 081	Columbia is launched and Phlox is kidnapped
Very nice over head shots of Enterprise
Columbia in dry dock and leaving dry dock
Destroyed transport
Klingon small ship
Line art of NX ship
Low res version versions of Columbia in dry dock
092	Divergence 180	Phlox must find a cure for the Klingon's
Columbia and Enterprise - very cool maneuvers at warp speed
Launch bay - Most of the upper level is shown including a view of the cable gets ripped out
Enterprise powers down warp engines
Klingon birds of prey
Klingon D-5
Phase cannon lower saucer right forward near deflector dish 
Major Error - Phase cannon lower rear extensions (very close to the impulse engines) left side
Other phase cannons are shown, but can not tell where they are fired from.
093	Bound 069	Orion slave women are gifted to Archer and his crew
Orion ship
Alien ship
Enterprise powered down
094	In a Mirror Darkly part I 140	The Terran Flagship Enterprise goes after a ship from the future
Terran ships firing torpedoes aft view
Enterprise firing forward torpedoes escorted by 2 triangular Terran ships
Klingon bird of prey destroyed
Battle with the Xindi fleet
I.S.S. Enterprise
Tholian ship - 2 types are shown in the episode - Some have a flat back, others have triangle back
U.S.S. Defiant 1764
Tholian asteroid facility
Enterprise escape pods
095	In a Mirror Darkly park II 147	Archer uses the Defiant to stop the resistance
Defiant aft phasers, forward lower saucer phasers
Vulcan command ship
Terllerite ship
Andorian ship
Defiant firing torpedo
Launch bay lower level and part of upper level is visible. Also shown is one shuttlepod with Dagger logo
Aztec pattern is visible on Defiant's saucer
096	Demons 084	A group of humans tries to derail the formation of an alliance of races
Launch bay with both shuttlepods - part of upper level is visible
Lunar mining facility
Transport ships
Terra Prime mining facility launching, flight, and landing
Verteron array facility
Destruction on the moon
097	Terra Prime 074	Archer tries to stop the destruction of Starfleet headquarters
Starfleet Headquarters top view
Terra prime mining facility
Vertaron array facility
Launch bay
Shuttlepod in flight, and landing on Mars
Mars rover
Damaged shuttlepod in launch bay
098	These are the Voyages 067	Shran returns from the dead during the final mission of Enterprise
Enterprise D
Launch bay - most of the upper level is shown
Enterprise 1701


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Cross ref.rtf
Klingon ships
Klingon D-5 battle cruiser

045 Judgement
082	The Augments	
092	Divergence
D-8 Battle Cruiser

005	Unexpected
Klingon bird of prey

052	The Expanse 
080	Borderland
081	Cold Station 12	
082	The Augments	
092	Divergence
094	In a Mirror Darkly part I	
Klingon "boomerang" ship

051	Bounty 
Klingon escape pod

051	Bounty 
082	The Augments	
Klingon small ship

091	Affliction
Klingon Raptor 

015	Sleeping Dogs	
Klingon transport

032	Marauders

Phase Cannons
012	Silent Enemy	

Echo Two subspace relay satellite launched from left lower rear airlock (later used for phase cannons)
Phase Cannon - Inside view, exterior lower forward inner saucer lowering into place and firing
023	Fallen Hero

Phase cannon - rear lower right is shown dropping into place to defend Enterprise
026	Shockwave part I

Phase Cannon - exterior forward inner saucer firing
028	Shockwave part II

Phase cannon lowers into position and fires - rear lower right
035	Singularity

Enterprise firing upper phasers at debris
Three pictures of Enterprise firing upper forward phase cannons (base of the raised portion of the saucer)
042	Future Tense

Phase cannon lowers into position and fires - rear lower right
Phase cannon shown firing from rear lower left 
045	Judgement

Upper forward phase cannons at rim of raised portion of the saucer
Lower forward phase cannon right side firing
048	Cogenitor

Interior view of phase cannon
049	Regeneration

Left side upper rear air lock used to space some Borg (used for phase cannons later)
051	Bounty	

Phase cannon - left lower saucer - half way between front of saucer and lower dome. Clear picture of location
054	Anomaly

Phase cannons firing - forward lower saucer on the lower dome BELOW the torpedo tubes
056	Rajin

Phase cannon fired from rear center (near torpedo port?) Exact location is not shown
Phase cannon fired from upper rear left air lock - looks to be same location where the Borg were spaced
060	Twilight 

Phase cannon - lower saucer left forward half way back of flat portion of saucer
Phase cannons shown firing - can't determine from where.
062	Similitude

Phase cannons fire - lower rear aft port and starboard
065	Proving Ground	

Phase cannon - lower saucer left forward half way back of flat portion of saucer
069	Hatchery

Phase cannon and torpedoes are fired but cannot determine from where
070	Azati Prime

Phase cannon - lower saucer left side on flat surface
071	Damage

Phase cannon - lower right front saucer below the torpedo tube
072	The Forgotten	

Phase cannon - rear top right and left
073	E2	

Enterprise generational ship - note its phase cannons are blue not red
Phase cannon - rear top left and right - Very Clear pictures of them firing
074	The Council

Phase cannon - right forward lower saucer - close to deflector dish
075	The Countdown	

Phase cannon - lower saucer forward right below torpedo launcher
Other phase cannons are shown, but are not shown exactly where
077	Stormfront part I	

Phase cannons - firing and lowered in position below the torpedo launcher
078	Stormfront part II	

Phase cannons - lower saucer below torpedo launchers - port and starboard
Phase cannons - lower saucer near the deflector dish - port and starboard
081	Cold Station 12	

Phase cannon - lower forward left near deflector dish
Low Res and grid line versions of Enterprise's flight of NYC and attack on the Nazi gun 
082	The Augments	

Phase cannons - lower saucer forward - below torpedo launcher
084	Awakening	

Phase cannons - upper saucer forward port and starboard close to deflector dish
089	United

Phase cannon lower left forward - can't tell exactly which port
Phase cannon upper saucer forward left
090	The Aenar

Phase cannon - upper saucer rear left
Major Error - Phase cannon lower rear extensions (very close to the impulse engines)
092	Divergence

Phase cannon lower saucer right forward near deflector dish 
Major Error - Phase cannon lower rear extensions (very close to the impulse engines) left side
Other phase cannons are shown, but can not tell where they are fired from.

Torpedo
003	Fight or Flight

Forward torpedoes are shown launching from both port and starboard launchers
Torpedo is shown launching from center aft launcher
005	Unexpected

Torpedo is shown launching from center aft launcher
026	Shockwave part I

Torpedo firing - forward left lower saucer
031	Dead Stop

Torpedo firing to destroy one of the clamps holding Enterprise
044	The Crossing	

Aft torpedoes firing from port and starboard launchers (left is visible launching in pictures)
052	The Expanse

Aft center torpedo firing - Clear picture of hatch as it fires
062	Similitude
Sim's coffin fired from forward torpedo tube
064	Chosen Realm	

Religious groups ship - destroyed by torpedo - center aft launcher
069	Hatchery

Phase cannon and torpedoes are fired but cannot determine from where
072	The Forgotten	

Torpedo fired - seems to be from rear center launcher based on partial picture
078	Stormfront part II 

Torpedo fired at the Nazi gun and complex - exact launch point is not
shown
082	The Augments

Torpedoes shown firing - but due to lighting and distance it is hard to see exactly where they are fired from
094	In a Mirror Darkly part I	

Terran ships firing torpedoes aft view
Enterprise firing forward torpedoes escorted by 2 triangular Terran ships

Grappler, Inspection Pod, Shuttlepods and Launch bays
721	Broken Bow	

Inspection pod examining and bumping into Enterprise
Launch bay 1/2 with both shuttlepods
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and in atmospheric flight
Grappler used to capture Sulaban ball ship
003	Fight or Flight	

Shuttlepod is shown launching, returning and docking with an alien ship
Launch bay partial interior is shown
004	Strange New World	

Shuttlepods 1 and 2 are shown
Partial interior of launch bay 1/2 is shown
Error shown - Pod 1 is shown on right, but launches from left
006	Terra Nova

Colony ship shown on screen
Shuttle Pod 1 shown leaving Enterprise, landing, and crashing on planet
007	The Andorian Incident

Control room of launch bay is shown
Shuttle pod shown leaving monastery
008	Breaking the Ice	

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise, and landing on comet
Grappler shown attempting to recover shuttlepod
009	Civilization

Shuttlepod - night landing
010	Fortunate Son 

Shutttlepod launching from Enterprise
011	Cold Front

Launch bay 3/4 - control room, door 4 opened with number visible.
012	Silent Enemy	

Launch bay 3/4 - Empty with numbers visible on floor
014	Shadows of P'Jem
[*]Shuttle pod leaving Enterprise and atmospheric flight 
[/list]
015	Sleeping Dogs

Shuttle pod - leaving Enterprise, in flight, in launch bay
Grappler
016	Shuttlepod One	

Shuttlepod one in flight, jettisoning the impulse engine
Enterprise debris on an asteroid (bay doors)
Inspection pod - leaving bay on left side of lower saucer and examining damage to outer launch bay doors
018	Rouge Planet	

Shuttlepod launch and landing in almost total darkness
One shot inside of the launch bay
019	Acquisition

Interior of launch bay 3/4 is shown with the Ferngi's acquisitions
020	Oasis	

Shuttlepod in flight
Interior of launch bay with alien escape pod (bay number is not visible)
021	Detained

Inside of launch bay as Shuttlepod Two is launched. Nice view from top as it launches
Shuttlepods firing phasers attacking detention facility
022	Vox Sola

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise, landing and then launching
024	Desert Crossing

Launch bay with alien shuttle - bay is shown opening as shuttle leaves. 
Upper deck of launch bay.
Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight during daylight and at night
025	Two Days and Two Nights

Upper deck of launch bay
Shuttlepods leaving and returning to Enterprise. Includes atmospheric flight
026	Shockwave part I

Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight with explosion
Grappler with cloak sensors added to outside edges
Shuttlepod leaves Enterprise, docks with large Sulaban ship, and returns
029	Minefield

Grappler with cloak sensors
Launch bay 3/4 with both numbers visible
031	Dead Stop

Inspection pod examining mine damage to Enterprise hull
032	Marauders	

Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight and landed on ground
033	The Seventh	

Shuttlepod leaving and landing on planet
VERY NICE pictures of shuttlepod returning and docking with Enterprise
034	The Communicator

Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise. Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
Both shuttlepods clearly seen in launch bay, with numbers indicating which pod goes on which side
039	Dawn	

Shuttlepod - in space and numerous views crashed on surface
040	Stigma	

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
041	Cease Fire	

Shuttlepod leaving - partial view looking up into launch bay
042	Future Tense	

Launch bay 3/4 numerous views of main level - 3 out of 4 walls are shown (Future ship is on #4)
044	The Crossing	

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and landing inside alien ship
047	The Breach	

Shuttlepod and pursuing fighter
049	Regeneration	

Starfleet shuttlepod
051	Bounty 

Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise
Grappler - no good views, although it is shown
053	The Xindi	

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and approaching mining colony
055	Extinction	

Shuttlepod leaving, approaching planet, and returning
056	Rajin	

Unusual view of shuttlepod leaving launch bay 4
057	Impulse	

Both shuttlepods in flight.
Damage to Shuttlepod Two
Shuttlepod Two firing phase cannon
Airlock on Shuttlepod One is destroyed
058	Exile	

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise and going to the planet. 
Starts out with VERY NICE top view as the shuttlepod is lowered
Shuttlepod lands on sphere. 
This is some of the best pictures of the shuttlepods, including clear pictures of the landing legs
Three production green screen shots of the shuttlepod from the scene of it on the sphere.
059	The Shipment 

Shuttlepod approaching planet and fast entry
061	North Star

Shuttlepod in western town. Several close-ups showing various detail
062	Similitude

Sim flying Archer's model in launch bay 3/4. Upper and lower level visible
Shuttlepods 1 and 2 leaving Enterprise to tow it
Inside launch bay 1/2 with both shuttlepods
064	Chosen Realm	

Shuttlepod examining sphere
Both shuttlepods leave Enterprise and land on planet. Very nice close-up of one shuttlepod
066	Stratagem

Launch bay
067	Harbinger

Grappler - Some of the best pictures of the grappler lower and fire
068	Doctor's Orders	

One picture in launch bay
069	Hatchery

Shuttlepod - towing Xindi shuttle, and atmospheric flight
Launch bay 1/2 - 1 is visible on floor
070	Azati Prime

Insectoid shuttle launched from bay 4 - number visible on the door
Launch bay - looking up at the lights
071	Damage	

Launch bay - number not visible due to damage and poor lighting
072	The Forgotten	

Launch bay - might be 3/4 - a partial 4 is visible
074	The Council

Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
075	The Countdown	

Shuttlepod returning to Enterprise
076	Zero Hour

Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight
077	Stormfront part I	

Shuttlepod in atmospheric flight - some of the best pictures of the shuttlepod
Shuttlepod leaving Enterprise
082	The Augments	

Phase cannons - lower saucer forward - below torpedo launcher
Grappler - clearly shown dropping from launch bay and hitting nacelle of Klingon battle cruiser
083	The Forge

Launch bay 3/4 is used as a basketball field. Almost the entire lower level is show. 
One side of the upper level is shown.
084	Awakening	

Modified shuttlepod - extended wings and upper wings
088	Babel One	

Very nice pictures of shuttlepod approaching and docking with Enterprise. 
You can see up into the launch bay during the docking sequence.
089	United 

Launch bay 3/4 - Used during Archer and Shran's fight
092	Divergence	

Launch bay - Most of the upper level is shown including a view of the cable gets ripped out
095	In a Mirror Darkly park II	

Launch bay lower level and part of upper level is visible. Also shown is one shuttlepod with Dagger logo
096	Demons 

Launch bay with both shuttlepods - part of upper level is visible
097	Terra Prime	

Launch bay
Shuttlepod in flight, and landing on Mars
Damaged shuttlepod in launch bay
098	These are the Voyages

Launch bay - most of the upper level is shown

Enterprise, Columbia, Dry dock and Damage
721	Broken Bow	

Inspection pod examining and bumping into Enterprise
Enterprise in Dry dock and leaving
011	Cold Front	

Enterprise hit by lightning
018	Rouge Planet	

Enterprise in near total darkness
029	Minefield

Mine exploding and damage to saucer
Mine decloaking and on rear saucer
Hull segment detached, section below is visible
031	Dead Stop 056	Enterprise gets repaired at an automated repair facility

Inspection pod examining mine damage to Enterprise hull
Repair facility working on Enterprise, clamping on hull, and exploding 
042	Future Tense

Enterprise is disabled in this episode by the Tholians 
044	The Crossing	

Enterprise with warp engines powered down
058	Exile

Enterprise completely powered down
060	Twilight 

Enterprise damaged by collision with Xindi reptilian ships
Enterprise destroyed
062	Similitude

Enterprise with debris on the hull. It accumulates during the episode
067	Harbinger

Warp engines powered down
070	Azati Prime

Major damage to Enterprise by the Xindi - Remains through 079 Home
072	The Forgotten	

Fire on Enterprise hull
073	E2	

Enterprise generational ship - note its phase cannons are blue not red
075	The Countdown	

Very nice close ups of Enterprise rear saucer
079	Home	

Columbia in dry-dock
Enterprise getting repaired in dry dock

080	Borderland
Enterprise in and launching from dry-dock
091	Affliction
Very nice over head shots of Enterprise
Columbia in dry dock and leaving dry dock
092	Divergence
Columbia and Enterprise - very cool maneuvers at warp speed
Enterprise powers down warp engines
094	In a Mirror Darkly part I	
Enterprise firing forward torpedoes escorted by 2 triangular Terran ships
I.S.S. Enterprise
Enterprise escape pods


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Removed.


----------



## 1PAParrothead (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello, I'm new to this board but would be very interested in a copy of these cd's to help complete my kits. Please let me know when you're ready to send them so I can get you my information. Thank You


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi PAParrothead, welcome aboard ! What end of PA are you from ? I'm in the Southwest end myself.
Dabbler


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Dabbler and Parrothead I am also in PA - near Hershey. 

Parrothead - fix your profile - I can't send you a message.


----------



## 1PAParrothead (Jun 18, 2006)

I live near Harrisburg in a town known for having a racetrack but no post office. Though if you know spint car racing you know Williams Grove. I edited my profile so you can send me the information, though a face to face might be possible.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Since it's turned into "Old Home Week", I'm 12 mi. S.E. of Pittsburgh. Where the scenic Youghiogheny flows gently into the beautiful Monongahela as it meanders gracefully down to merge with the historic Allegheny to form the great Ohio in it's mad rush to greet the Mississippi.
Yup, you're right, there are more bridges here than in Venice Italy !! And I ain't talking dental work baby !


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Using the information I gathered I am going to start creating all 4 launch bays and the inspection pod bay.

I will need to order the shuttlepods from Federation Models so I can make sure I got the sizes correct.

Can someone reccomend anyone/company that can create the catwalks out of photoetch or very fine mesh? I will also need a someone to create the numbers 11-4 for each of the inside doors. I have pictures of each except for 2. 

I plan to build all 3 levels with docking arms, and the grappler (with optional cloak sensor)


----------



## 1PAParrothead (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone who doesn't get these cd's to build their models is foolish. There is quite a bit a of work that can be done to the kits thanks to geino. I for one am going to have FUN!! doing different versions of NX-01. If I can't do it right then I have a major problem, and anyone who knows me will tell you that that's an unneccasary barometer as I already have major problems . I can't believe you only want 1 kit for them. Are you sure you wouldn't like a second because of the work involved?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Parrothead - Thank you for the comments.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

The discs are a GREAT all-around reference. Geino's done a lot of work here, folks.

On catwalks, I bought a photo-etch ship set for my 1/350 refit, though I can't think of where I got it. I'm sure someone can pipe up and give a suggestion on where to get one of those sets.

It had railings, catwalks and stairs. If I ever scratch a launch bay, I figure I'll use the rest of that set.

I might be able to help you out on floor number decals, too. E-mail me ([email protected]) and we can figure out details.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Withdrawn.


----------

